

The OpenFund - Making Startups Happen - dimitristi
http://www.thestartup.eu/2010/06/the-openfund-making-startups-happen/

======
stefanobernardi
Thrilled to see my blog on HN, thanks to the submitter. The openfund is one of
the many initiatives that is changing the seed financing ecosystem in Europe.
It's a very good time to be an unexperienced entrepreneur.

~~~
robfitz
Useful blog, thanks. I'm always looking for heads up on startuppy stuff
happening around London.

What's surprised me is how few people you actually need to make a city feel
like a proper community, once you get those people talking to each other. We
organize a london startup poker night and have been benefiting from a couple
nearby shared offices -- that little bit of contact has made a world of
difference. You need access to other founders, but not as many as one would
suppose based on idolizing SF.

------
PanosJee
The first round was promising unfortunately only one qualified for the second
one! Let 's see what will be there for the third

------
mayel
Congrats George! keep up the good work...

------
webgravity
;-)

------
jiannis
great guys. eager to help you start up

